# What's good for joints?



## BigFella (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in Auckland right now, the Triathlon World Championships are on, and all around me are triathletes. And I used to be one, and I'm inspired again - not to lose 20 kilos (but 15 would be nice) but to be able to move freely again. Around 1996 I did an Ironman, and lots of other triathlons as well. (Very slowly, you understand.)

Anyway, my training buddy occasionally nags me to get fit again, because he did the Worlds once, and says I could make the team if I really wanted because at 61 there's almost no competion for the spot. And the tracksuits are really nice.

But my joints are stiff and sore, and my back - very much L3-L4 and L4-L5 - is always sore. And I've read about deca and having joints like warm, furry kittens, and am thinking that maybe I could be a little less stiff and sore.

Any advice for an old bastard, preferably from other old bastards?

(I'm only on Test E for TRT, I'm ordering some Var and HGH, and I'm relatively conservative. But since starting TRT my life has changed..)


----------



## DF (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey BF.  Some say that Deca is a big help for the joints others say it doesn't help much.  It maybe just the way that certain people react to the compound.  I did start a round of deca for about 10 weeks 250mg/week (the plan was 20 weeks, but had a gyno flair up I couldn't get back under control so I dropped the deca) & really didn't notice a difference.  However, the lab that I used for the deca come to find out was known for watered down gear.  If you give it a go just keep an eye on the blood work b/c deca will increase your crit numbers.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fish oil helps to


----------



## DF (Oct 17, 2012)

Also what Four said..... I take Krill oil 6000 mg.  some say take more than that 10k mg.


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 17, 2012)

No competition in the 60+ categories?  Dude... those are usually stacked these days with ex national champs, regional champs, former Olympians, etc.  My cousin is in the 40+ group and races against ex pros all the time at the national level.  And just fyi, if you podium there's a good chance you'll get tested.

As far as deca goes it is great for joint pain, though I would stear you towards eq as it won't put mass on you like deca can and still is great for joints.  Run 100mg test and 100mg eq a week and maybe 1iu of gh a day at a 5on 2off pattern.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 17, 2012)

Trust me, I won't podium! If I was in it for the competition against anyone else, rather than age and the fun of the journey, I wouldn't be doing it with anything other than TRT-if that. And there's not much competition for the spot on the team - i do know there's heaps of competition for the podium.

Eq? I absolutely hadn't thought of that, thanks - particularly the comment about mass.

Yeah, I should have mentioned fish oil - I take it, I must be more consistent with it.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

Cissus and legal!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been taking MSM for over 15 years:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methylsulfonylmethane

it improves collegen synthesis.  take 5 grams a day forever.  it takes abouut a month to kick in.

5 pounds runs about $33 if you know where to look.  only pennies a day!

I was a distance runner back in the day.  Now my knees are shot.  MSM will help with joint health.

Because my knees are moderate/severe, I also take the annual HA knee injections.  It's like a lube job for the knee.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2012)

All good advice above re: Krill Oil, MSM.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 27, 2012)

Super Cissus.


----------



## Hardpr (Oct 27, 2012)

i sue a product called dona http://www.donausa.com/  i swear by this


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 28, 2012)

Ez-Widers are what I always used for joints back in the day....  ;-)

Deca/MSM/Condroitin/Glucosamine 
Or
Super Cissus .... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigFella (Nov 2, 2012)

Reporting back:

I'm consistently taking 4 grams of Omega-3s each day - 7 x 300mg caps morning and night.

And now I'm good. It was as simple as that. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2012)

After all the good stuff from the health food store. I have received tremendous relief from 2-3uis of hgh. I have/had degenerative arthritis in my neck, numerous shoulder issues, a generally beet up feeling, but I can say that I am much more knowledgable about stretching and preparing the muscle to workout however the joint pain is gone. I attribute this to the hgh including strengthening of the connective tissue


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

I like deca and glucosamine


----------

